

Steve Wozniak calls Apple “arrogant” over iPhone 5 design; wants something wider - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/2012/10/11/steve-wozniak-calls-apple-arrogant-over-iphone-5-design-woz-wants-something-wider/

======
przemoc
I don't use any Apple stuff, I don't have any Apple product, and possibly
won't ever have such (unless there will be MacBook with TrackPoint, but it's
rather impossible), as many things are repelling me from "culture" surrounding
Apple.

But! The thumb thing is one of a few things that they are justly considering
in design process. It's not like I don't like big screens, but there is no
one-size-fits-all, sorry. If I want to read book or comics, check some article
on the net without powering on my desktop computer, etc. I can use my GoTab
ION 7" tablet (I've chosen it over 10", because 10" are too big, 7" really
looks like optimal size for book reading and such purposes). But my cell, i.e.
mobile phone, is, as the name implies, meant to be phone mostly, thus I want
it to be mobile. As a mobile thing I want to be able to operate it one-
handedly, because it's damn easier and more convenient if I can pull it off
from the packet, do comfortably a few taps to check this or that or make a
call and put it back in the pocket. Am I a cripple? No, but my second hand is
often bothered, e.g. keeping to some grip in the bus or tram. That's why I
have Galaxy Ace 2, which is considered small nowadays (compared to oversized
phones), having "only" 3.8" screen with quite good density (480x800 gives ~246
ppi). I sometimes do read stuff on the net using phone, but it's not its main
purpose, so I wouldn't change my phone for something bigger than 4". Actually
I really don't understand this trend of making ~5" and bigger phones. Yet
people buy them...

So once in a while Apple do things right and limiting the phone size is
definitely a good example.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Yup. The recent "OMG it's a tablet that can make calls!" movement in phones is
pretty silly, and seems a case of the phone manufacturers blindly following a
trend without a whole lot of thought. Apple, to its credit, clearly _did_
think about the repercussions of a larger screen size.

I wouldn't mind so much if only some phones were giant ones, but the last time
I looked, there were like 30 different "giganto-phone" models, and only a few
older models still left with more reasonable screen sizes. I'm in Japan, and
there are a _lot_ of phone manufacturers, but unfortunately they tend to move
as a herd (you get a lot of variation in the details, but the overall form-
factors tend to be pretty consistent amongst them). :(

Indeed, it's Apple's thoughtfulness on very this matter that have made me
think about buying an iphone for the first time. I want a phone that (1) I can
use with one hand, (2) fits in my pocket, and (3) weighs very little. Although
the original iphone seemed kinda chunky compared to other phones at the time,
now even the larger iphone5 is looking very svelte compared to the
competition! Unfortunately other iphone5 issues, like the whole maps thing and
the camera problems, have put a bit of a damper on that idea...

Wozniak's a good guy, but you go to him for crazy hacks that drastically
reduce your chip count, not form-factor and usability advice...

------
ricksta
One reason I can see that kept apple from coming up with wider screen is
backwards compatibility. Most iOS apps are using absolute coordinates, the
taller screen is already gave a lot of old apps black gaps on the top and
bottom. Wider screen will just make rewriting the apps even more work to
support ios6

------
Cieplak
I have a Galaxy Nexus. It is too wide to operate with just one hand.

~~~
hiddenstage
I have a Galaxy Nexus. It is not too wide to operate with just one hand for
me.

~~~
Cieplak
I should rephrase what I said; for certain tasks it is too wide to operate
using one hand and a thumb. For instance, it takes effort for me to hit the
refresh button on the browser using one hand and my right thumb. I have to
contort or readjust my hand to do so.

------
hkmurakami
_> Yes, a lot of people like really big screens but Apple has never been one
to cater to the minority. _

What?? Their entire existence has been to cater to the minority.

~~~
qq66
Not since iPod.

------
realize
I've found myself caring less and less what woz thinks lately. He is a
significant historical figure in tech and wrt apple, but these days not very
relevant.

------
vacri
Apparently saying "I wish Apple had not been so arrogant" now constitutes
'trashing'.

